# Sweet family of doves need help-



## sandyseuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello, Due to nerve damage from a work injury, I am having a difficult time taking care of my beloved family of Doves. It breaks my heart but I know they deserve more constant care and attention than I can give them and I love them enough to put their needs above the heartbreak of letting them go. I live in Sherwood Oregon. There are six doves. Four of the 6 of them are mated so I would never want the two pairs separated from each other. The most ideal situation would be a large outdoor aviary. When I asked around about rehoming, a neighbor said "dove's hmmm...those are good eating!" I want to make sure they never suffer that fate and find a forever home. If anyone who loves Doves has room to share their heart and their home with mine, I would be so thankful. Every pet I have had is a rescue, I am committed to caring for them and I rarely re home so this is really hard for me. My family and I went through several years of very painful circumstances, including the loss of a son who was a Marine serving in Iraq, and the doves were such a comfort to me during that sad time. These are Gold Star birds! Thank you for reading and any help or info you have to offer!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry for your situation. Please give the Avian Medical Center, in Lake Oswego a call. They may know of someone interested or perhaps will let you post something in the clinic. Finding good homes is not an easy task.
503-635-5672


----------

